
Renowned Harvard Psychologist Says ADHD Is Largely a Fraud - daegloe
http://curiousmindmagazine.com/harvard-psychologist-says-adhd-largely-fraud/
======
LeoSolaris
[http://www.webmd.com/add-adhd/news/20170215/imaging-study-
co...](http://www.webmd.com/add-adhd/news/20170215/imaging-study-confirms-
brain-differences-in-people-with-adhd)

Neurological studies of developmental difference between children with ADHD
and baseline give physical evidence that the psychologist interviewed for that
opinion piece is demonstrably wrong. In most cases, ADHD in children is the
outcome of pieces of the brain not developing at the same pace as the rest of
the brain.

That is also why children often "grow out of" the disorder... those components
do eventually grow to adult size. They are just slightly behind schedule. ADHD
medication is a stimulant, which pushes the logic center of the brain to
operate faster. At that point the logic center is able to compensate for the
underdeveloped pieces that should be regulating attention.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Here's a link to a NY Times article that describes how big pharma turned a
true affliction into a money making condition thru advertising to doctors and
patients and the relaxing of the diagnostic rules for ADHD. It's an eye
opening read.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/15/health/the-selling-of-
atte...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/15/health/the-selling-of-attention-
deficit-disorder.html?pagewanted=all)

------
uptownfunk
I wonder how much of this is due to environmental and upbringing factors. How
much coke / caffeine do kids drink these days? How much more exposure to media
/ apps possibly contributes to this? What about how our food is produced
nowadays? I don't want to disregard someone's personal experience or health
issue, but I think there are some cases where symptoms resembling ADHD can be
aided by some lifestyle changes.

~~~
wahern
Pathologies that aren't susceptible to lifestyle changes are few and far
between. Death is the only one I can think of off the top of my head.

------
DanBC
This seems to be written as a response to the over-diagnosis and over-
treatment that happens in the US.

But it's going to be used against people in the UK and other countries where
there are much lower rates of diagnosis and treatment.

